# Living in Al Warqaa



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm moving to Dubai in August and I will be living in Al Warqaa...not by choice!!

What is it like to live there?

Is it miles away from everything?

Are there shops/supermarkets?

Any gyms and/or hotels with pool access nearby?

Thanks!


----------



## jilly81 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in August and I will be living in Al Warqaa...not by choice!!
> 
> What is it like to live there?
> 
> ...


Def not by choice!! poor us! x


----------



## defragmantor (Jun 23, 2012)

Would you feel better if I say my school is in al Warqaa


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

defragmantor said:


> Would you feel better if I say my school is in al Warqaa


So there's a school there!?! That's a start!!!


----------



## defragmantor (Jun 23, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> So there's a school there!?! That's a start!!!


Well tbh there are like buildings and stuff and a few 
People even live there. Midriff city centre (shopping mall ) and dragon mart (Chinese goods market) are the closest places which are like a 5 minute drive from Warqaa


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

defragmantor said:


> Well tbh there are like buildings and stuff and a few
> People even live there. Midriff city centre (shopping mall ) and dragon mart (Chinese goods market) are the closest places which are like a 5 minute drive from Warqaa


A few unfortunate people by the sounds of things 😔


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> A few unfortunate people by the sounds of things dde14


:-(


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Cos_mo said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in August and I will be living in Al Warqaa...not by choice!!
> 
> What is it like to live there?
> 
> ...


Hello Cos_mo,

Al Warqaa is mainly occupied by the locals so perhaps once you are over here you can change your area of living soon after arriving .....

Mirdif is just across the road so to speak and is a very nice well established area with a good expat community.

There are many shops/supermarkets/malls/gyms/hotels nearby with quite a few nice wine bars and pubs also.

I'm sure you will enjoy the lifestyle once you are settled in


----------

